# Acacia - David Anthony Durham



## Steerpike (May 27, 2012)

Anyone else read this? It is a very well-done bit of fantasy. Just thought I'd pass it along as a recommendation.


----------



## Philip Overby (May 27, 2012)

I've read about 100 pages of it.  I should pick it up again because what I read I really like.  But I have it in print and I almost only read stuff on my Kindle at the moment.  It was recommended to me that if you like GRRM that you might like this one.  So I picked it up and was pretty impressed.  Actually, the first time I bought it was ripped off because someone sold me like a sample copy or something; it wasn't even the whole book.


----------



## Steerpike (May 27, 2012)

Phil the Drill said:


> I've read about 100 pages of it.  I should pick it up again because what I read I really like.  But I have it in print and I almost only read stuff on my Kindle at the moment.  It was recommended to me that if you like GRRM that you might like this one.  So I picked it up and was pretty impressed.  Actually, the first time I bought it was ripped off because someone sold me like a sample copy or something; it wasn't even the whole book.



I have it on Kindle. I can email it you if you like, since you have purchased the print version.


----------



## Philip Overby (May 28, 2012)

That's ok, I'll get around to reading my print version sooner or later.  I'm trying to wittle down my print books, since I live in Japan and I move around a lot.  So I get tired of packing up books everytime I go somewhere.  I sold off a bunch of books not too long ago and got basically no money for them.

In any case, I'll be reading it again.  Maybe it would be good to put near the toilet.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (May 29, 2012)

Reading this one right now... Pretty good. Not as good as GRRM or Rothfuss in my opinion but still a good story.


----------

